# [SYSLOG] Limiter sa taille

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

j'utilise actuellement syslog-ng pour gérer le log de mes systèmes (dont quelques serveurs virtuelles). Cependant, il arrive parfois que /var/log/messages fasse planter un serveur virtuelle en saturant le disque (le log atteint 1~2Go).

C'est pourquoi j'aimerais limiter la tailler du log à quelques centaines de Mo avec syslog-ng ou alors utiliser un autre logiciel qui me permettrait d'avoir cette fonctionnalité.

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

newsyslog ou logrotate sont tes amis  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

metalog fait ça très bien tout seul sinon, je te le conseille vivement  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

/etc/init.d/syslogng stop  ça marche du tonnerre 

--> []

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci pour vos réponses, j'vais jeter un coup d'oeil à tout ça.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/syslogng stop ça marche du tonnerre 

 

Je dois avouer que j'y ai fortement penser   :Embarassed: ...

----------

## ultrabug

Petite précision, voici le début du fichier de conf /etc/metalog.conf

Tu peux direct spécifier la taille maxi d'un fichier de log, son temps de vie maxi et le nombre maximal de fichiers de logs par dossier. Il gère alors la rotation automatique selon les deux premiers paramètres et supprime les logs supplémentaires selon le dernier paramètre. Tu peux ainsi gérer sûrement la taille de tes dossiers de logs ainsi que leur rotation  :Smile: 

```
maxsize  = 1048576  # size in bytes (1048576 = 1 megabyte)

maxtime  = 86400    # time in seconds (86400 = 1 day)     

maxfiles = 5        # num files per directory
```

----------

## Tony Clifton

Oui, il convient parfaitement à mes attentes et j'aime bien la séparation des logs en fonction des services   :Cool: .

----------

## geekounet

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> j'aime bien la séparation des logs en fonction des services  .

 

Ça tu peux le faire avec n'importe quel syslog  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*   j'aime bien la séparation des logs en fonction des services  . 
> 
> Ça tu peux le faire avec n'importe quel syslog 

 

 :Embarassed:  , bon bah j'aime bien la configuration par défaut   :Very Happy: 

Et est-ce que logrotate permet de ne garder qu'un certain nombre de fichier d'un log ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Tony Clifton wrote:*   j'aime bien la séparation des logs en fonction des services  . 
> 
> Ça tu peux le faire avec n'importe quel syslog  
> 
>  , bon bah j'aime bien la configuration par défaut  
> ...

 

Ouaip, et les compresse, et il sait aussi executer des actions avant et après le rotate, utile pour envoyer un SIGHUP aux services concernés par un rotate, genre reload apache (parce que logrotate et newsyslog ne gèrent pas que les logs de syslog  :Wink: )

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ok, merci pour les précisions   :Smile: 

----------

